# Ephadrine



## geo99 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry for sounding stupid here, but why is Ephadrine so bad?

Ive tried it a few times and to be honest only really got a small buz of it?

Whats it supposed to do?????????


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by geo99
> 
> *Sorry for sounding stupid here, but why is Ephadrine so bad?*
> 
> ...


It isn't bad.

Tragically Ephedrine was a popular scapegoat for ignorant press and politicians.

Its very good at what it does, which is stimulate the metabolism and promote the burning of bodyfat.

L


----------



## geo99 (Aug 27, 2003)

l, forgot to thank you for the t-shirt mate! great tight fit! hahahah


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by geo99
> 
> *l, forgot to thank you for the t-shirt mate! great tight fit! hahahah *


no worries mate..

post a pic !!!!!



L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lorian, thanks for the shirt too. I did not wash it before I wore it to work. Thanks Again!

Ephedrine used by itself is a stimulant. Close to legal speed. Whites were common when I was growing up.

The thermal genetics use Caffeine, ephedrine and aspirin.

The herbal rout for the thermal genetics would use, Gota Cola for the Caffeine and White Willow Bark for the Aspirin and MaHung for the Ephedrine.

There are many stimulants to use from herbs and if they do get rid of ephedrine then there will be something else.

Basically ephedrine is a bronchial dilator and actually a good one at that.

Primatene tablets contain ephedrine and I don't think they will get rid of that product.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmm, it can be bad if not used sensibly. It can raise blood pressure very high, esp if used while you are on gear, this is a dangerous combo and you shouldnt do it. (It is used occasionally in hospitals when peoples blood pressure drops dangerously low, as it raises b/p so high!)

It is also addictive if you arent careful, and can cause psycosis. I know of a few lads who have about 20-30 a day and cant function without it.

So as long as you respect it, and dont abuse it, it is safe, but there is potential for it to be dangerous...


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

lorian i was guna take apic of me at my gym in the shirt, still get free samples for that ones?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *So as long as you respect it, and dont abuse it, it is safe, but there is potential for it to be dangerous... *


This is of course true, I didn't mean to be so blase' about saying it was safe.

Like many things there is of course a difference between use & abuse. It's one thing to have a Whisky or 2 every Saturday night, another altogether to neck half a bottle of Jack Daniels every lunchtime!

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *lorian i was guna take apic of me at my gym in the shirt, still get free samples for that ones? *


As long as you are happy for the pic to be posted on the new site (when it finally launches!) then yeah .. no problem.

How does a 2lb tub of Reflex Instant Whey sound?

L


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lorian if you want to send me a t-shirt i'll get some pictures taken to promote your website!! Infact, if anyone wants to send me free t-shirts feel free!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

LORIAN, I got mine in the mail on Tuesday. I just wanted to thank you for that.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

lorian i could use some jeans and a new coat.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Whats this??? Free T-Shirts???

Can I have one? Or do I have to order some supps or something Lorian??


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

Anyways, anyone know of a good ephadrine based fat burner, I don't want no crap


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

as far as im aware mate, they are almost impossible to get hold of now, cant get em in UK and as its been banned in US it will be hard to get over there now i suspect.

Best to buy ephedrine tabs, and bang in some asprin and proplus.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by Lorian
> 
> *As long as you are happy for the pic to be posted on the new site (when it finally launches!) then yeah .. no problem.*
> 
> ...


yeh mate sounds better then i expected will take the pic asap

and then send it to you, pm me you email

thanks mate i was thinking of getting some reflex soon anyway

will get the pic done this week


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *lorian if you want to send me a t-shirt i'll get some pictures taken to promote your website!! Infact, if anyone wants to send me free t-shirts feel free! *


Fantastic mate!

Soon as we have more printed and we're all up and running I'll make an announcement on the board.



> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *LORIAN, I got mine in the mail on Tuesday. I just wanted to thank you for that. *


Tuesday!? .. hell, I posted that 3 months ago!!! Still, i'm glad it got to you - finally!



> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *lorian i could use some jeans and a new coat. *


*lol* .. so could I 



> Originally posted by Jock
> 
> *Can I have one? Or do I have to order some supps or something Lorian?? *


They will be given away free with larger orders once the new website is launched. Of course, if you want to order supps in the meantime I may be able to find one lying around for you - pm me with size & colour preference - blue are regular t-shirts, black are tight fit.



L


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

matew getting that pis done tomorrw, had to wait because the shirt was in the wash

pm me you email! thanks mate|!


----------



## looking4biggain (Feb 16, 2004)

the only ones i saw was at abf.ac but i am not sure on their strength. i think its the only good product there.


----------

